# Cypress Bowl Road Climb?



## Rot Wiess Essen

I was in Vancouver, BC this last weekend and my friend and I drive up to the Cypress Ski area in West Vancouver and Cypress Bowl Road going up to the ski area is a 15k long climb with some spetacular views of downtown Vancouver. I did see about 5 or 6 guys on mountain bikes going up it slowly, but I didn't see any roadies, why I don't know because it was a beautiful day with perfect temps. I don't know what the grades are on the climb, but I am really interested in doing it on my road bike. My question is has someone done this climb in a 39 chainring? Or is a compact double or triple mandatory? I would have a 39x26 or 27 and am wondering if I am biteing off more than I can chew here. My longest climb so far is 5k in a 39x24, but that was after 100k of riding before I started the climb. I am very curious on this one as I know someone in the Pacific Northwest has had to have done it a few times. :thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanYVR

I live in Vancouver, and have done this climb many times. All in all, I think it's a pretty easy climb. The steepest section is the bottom. I think it averages out to around 5% for the whole climb.

I would think that if you can ride a 100km, then a 39/27 would be more than adequate. If you really want a challenge, ride Mount Seymour, just 10-15 minutes away by car. It's 12km at 7%. Very similar to Le Alpe D'Huez, but without all the switchbacks.

The reason you didn't see too many cyclists was probably because the season has wound down here, and most of the serious cyclists, are already on their way back down by 8:00 or 8:30 am.

Enjoy the climb, it's a fun, and the view from the first rest stop is incredible.


----------



## Kenacycle

I've climb Cypress alot and even Seymour this season. I've done the 3 peaks (climbing Seymour/Cypress/Grouse) 3 times this year. In fact I am climbing Seymour later today at 4:30pm.

Anyway, Cypress is relatively easy compare to Seymour. It isn't as steep and the actual climb is only about 10km with the last 3km being pretty flat leading into the ski lift area. 
Before I bought the proper cassette I climbed it with 39x23 no problem. 39x26 is definitely enough.


----------



## Guest

25 years ago when I was at UBC we used to do Cypress with a low of 42/24.

We were younger though.


----------



## joelp

I ride it with a compact and usually get into a 34/21 groove. 

Does anyone know when the road gets too icy to ride? I seem to remember I could ride it in October with an issue, but that was a whole year ago! 

thoughts?


----------



## Kenacycle

You should still be able to ride it up til October. It will be cold and most likely wet, but still ridable. Snow, if any probably won't come until mid or late November.


----------



## Dizzy812

. . . just remember to dress for the descent - you can get very cold, very quickly!


----------



## Rot Wiess Essen

I went to Sheldons gear chart and found out that the 34x21 equals out to a 39x24 which is what I had on my old steel frame as an 8sp, but now since my new bike will be gaining a couple of gears to 10 speed I might as well get at least a 11-26 since it might come in handy on some steep climbs. Hopefully going from a 21lb bike to a 16lb ride with wheels that are a almost a full pound lighter should definately make it a bit easier to get up those long climbs.


----------



## Argentius

*39 no problem*

I visited Iceman last year and rode up Cypress and Seymour. Seymour was the harder climb. 39 x 23 was my low gear, I think I used the 21 most of the time on Seymour and the 19 or 17 on Cypress.

Like they said below, it is not steep and fairly straightforward, but it's a nice climb!


----------

